# It's a small world afterall!



## TheReal7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was lucky and Santa delivered a set of Kenko Extension Tubes for Christmas. 

I can finally start experimenting with macro. Which is great since we've been having such cold weather and been 

Here are a few that turned out not too bad:

*1*





*Larger view on black* 

*2*




*Larger view on black* 

*3*




*Larger view on black*

*4*




*Larger view on black* 

comment welcome!


----------



## TokZik (Jan 5, 2010)

Very interesting images, good work


----------

